# I swear she grew overnight



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Looking at my little Kira, I couldn't help but notice those two baseball bats, called paws 
I swear they were much smaller yesterday.


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

She's beautiful.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

didn't the vet tell you that ID stuff makes them grow overnite? LOL she is gorgeous as always)


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

She is lovely


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, she grew alright! I'm surprised she feels so well with the giardia- Stosh was miserable with explosive diarrhea.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Oh yeah, she grew alright! I'm surprised she feels so well with the giardia- Stosh was miserable with explosive diarrhea.


Not sure if you read my update. 
Vet called last night, and said the final results on her giardia were in, and the giardia was not shedding.

Not knowing as much as I'd like to, I understood it as her saying that Kira was OK.
Kira did have a round of Flagyl a couple weeks ago.

I'll finish her treatment, and I have 100% confidence that she'll be fine.

Stools are solid, and energy level and spirits are high.

I'm having a very strong suspicion about her food. I questioned it from the beginning, and many of you chimed in and felt the same way.
One day off the Proplan, and her poop is normal.

Since she's going to be on the ID prescribed food for 2 weeks, I'm wondering if the last week would be a good time to transition Kira over to something grain free?

Today, she is one, frisky firecracker


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

She's adorable! It's probably in the giardia thread but be aware it can rear it's ugly head again and often takes more than one round of treatment. If the diarrhea returns I would suspect it.

The last week of the ID would be a good time to transtion, however, most grain frees are too high in calcium for puppies. I would hold off until her growth plates have closed to move to a gf kibble.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> She's adorable! It's probably in the giardia thread but be aware it can rear it's ugly head again and often takes more than one round of treatment. If the diarrhea returns I would suspect it.
> 
> The last week of the ID would be a good time to transtion, however, most grain frees are too high in calcium for puppies. I would hold off until her growth plates have closed to move to a gf kibble.


It's just amazing how much one can learn from this place. 

I still have 25 lbs of ProPlan large puppy left. Should I donate it, or let her finish it?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It would be a good time to switch her over to a different food, just add a little with each meal. There's many conflicting opinions about what to feed, you'll just have to see what works. I don't think I'd continue with the Pro Plan though. I tried Nature's Variety Instinct which is grain free when he was a pup, then went to Orijen Large Breed Puppy.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd like your opinion on *Taste of the Wild*.

I can get fairly large bags at a decent price.

Also, *Wellness* is readily available for me, also at a good price.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I use TOTW and Stosh does very well on it. However there is some discussion as to whether the calcium level is too high for a pup. I was at the point of taking the risk in order to get him to eat something, anything and this is what he chose in a blind taste test between Nature's Variety, Orijen and TOTW and TOTW won paws down. All I can say is that it's the first food he would eat- he needed a grain free without chicken, or at least a limited amount of chicken. I would start with a small bag and see how she does.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I use TOTW Sierra Mountain. It is lamb based, and has the lowest calcium/phosphate and protein of all the formulas. You might want to try that. Cheyenne is doing extremely well on it. I've gotten lots of comments about her shiny/soft coat!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

They do! I remember one day that Glock grew while I was at work. I got back, and everyone agreed that he had grew during the day.


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

Aw, she is so sweet! That baby stage doesn't last long, does it? I can't believe that my Jenny is 9 mos. old now. Beautiful girl, Miss Kira.


----------

